# E-Mail-Versand funktionoert nicht mehr



## doemy (10 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute bemerkt, dass ich keine Mails mehr verschicken kann.
Das Problem besteht bei der 750-880 und 750-881.
Bei der 750-8202 funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, mit den genau gleichen Einstellungen.
Bei beiden (880 / 881) kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung:
_sSTAUS: TLS-ERROR: function "Hndshk_connect()" fails with system error code: -1"_


Bibliothek: WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib
Firmware Controller 880: 01.07.03 (10)
Firmware Controller 881: 01.08.01 (10)
Firmware Controller 8202: 02.07.07(10)

Bibliothek habe ich heute die neueste von der WAGO Homepage heruntergeladen, gleiches Problem wie vorher.
In der Beschreibung der Bibliothek ist meine FW nicht aufgeführt, allerdings von allen drei nicht.

Weiß jemand, ob es eine neue oder andere Bibliothek gibt?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## NieZuSpaet (11 August 2020)

Moin,
läuft auf den Wagt-Controllern auch ein Win-CE wie bei Beckhoff? Da gibt es grad nämlich das gleiche Problem.

FB_SmtpV3Full - eMail versenden via GMX bzw GMAIL (TC2, CX9010)

Scheint ein Problem mit den TLS-Zertifikaten des Betriebssystems zu sein, leider noch ohne Lösung...
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Pawe9319 (13 August 2020)

Guten Morgen,
kann mich @NieZuSpaet anschließen. 
Hab gehört das die 88x Geräte TLS 1.2 und TLS 1.3 nicht mehr unterstützen, ist das korrekt? 
Das würde erklären warum es bei dir mit dem PFC klappt, da dieser das ganze unterstützt. 

Lieben Gruß
Pawe


----------



## doemy (15 August 2020)

Hallo,

Danke für eure Antworten.
Die Wago-Controller laufen mit LINUX.
Werde mich mal an den Wago-Support wenden, was die alternative ist.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ms4wago (17 September 2020)

Hallo,

gibt es zu dem Thema schon was neues? Ich bekomme auf meiner 750-889 ebenfalls die Meldung "_sSTAUS: TLS-ERROR: function "Hndshk_connect()" fails with system error code: -1"

_Allerdings habe ich auch bisher den Mail-Versand noch nicht genutzt gehabt

Gruß, Martin​​


----------



## SPS_A (30 Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich reihe mich mal in das Problem mit ein. Bei mir funktioniert der Versand wie bisher auch nicht mehr (Mit den "gewöhnlichen" Providern). Mit Umstellung auf smart-Mail ohne TLS/SSL funktioniert das ganze dann wieder, aber dabei wird man es dann bei den alten Controllern wohl belassen müssen, oder?


----------



## Step7Neuling (25 April 2022)

ich habe nun seit 3 Tagen auch dieses Problem. Bisher ohne Probleme mit Ionos funktioniert....

Haben die etwas verändert?


----------



## KLM (26 April 2022)

Auf den Controllern PFC100, PFC200 und CC100 läuft ein Linux, die alten 750-88x und -89x verwenden aber ein recht unbekanntes aber weit verbreitetes OS names Nukleus.
Die TSL Version hängt stark von der Fimware Version ab. Dazu gibt es hier im Forum einige Beiträge. Die Frage dürfte aber sein, wie lange es noch läuft, selbst wenn man es jetzt wieder zum laufen bekommt. Die Mail-Provider entwickeln sich weiter, die CODESYS 2.3 dagegen (und die Firmware der zugehörigen Controller) dürften eher wenig Aufmerksamkeit in der Entwicklung bekommen. Nachdem CODESYS (ehem. 3S) den Support schon 2019 eingestellt hat, dürfte es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis die OEMs, wie WAGO, das ebenfalls tun.


----------



## Plan_B (26 April 2022)

Ein lokales Mailrelay z.B. auf Raspi dürfte das Problem lösen können.


----------



## Step7Neuling (5 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ein lokales Mailrelay z.B. auf Raspi dürfte das Problem lösen können.


Wie meinst du das ? ich habe auch ein Raspi laufen...

@All

Aber grundsätzliche sollte es ja auf dem Wago Controller laufen....kann ja nicht sein, das von heute auf morgen keine Adresse mehr
funktioniert...es haben ja nicht alle Provider am gleichen Tag eine Einstellung vorgenommen...bei der so ein Ergebnis kommt...


----------



## Plan_B (5 Mai 2022)

Ich mein das so:
Setz auf dem Raspi einen lokalen Mailserver auf, der Deinen Provider als Smarthost benutzt.
Der lässt sich auf lokaler Seite beliebig konfigurieren. Auch ohne Verschlüsselung (ist ja lokal nicht zwingend erforderlich). Lokal empfängt er die Mails und leitet sie an den Provider weiter mit dessen Protokoll.
So kann man das Problem umschiffen, dass gewisse IoT nicht Schritt halten mit der Evolution der Verschlüsselungsprotokolle. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Man kann auf diese Weise solche Problemkinder weiter vom direkten I-Net abschotten.

Hat man einen geeigneten Provider, der Absenderadressen nicht überschreibt, kann man so weitestgehend seinen Mailverkehr unter die eigene Kontrolle bringen ohne einen vollwertigen Mailserver mit all seinen Fallstricken aufsetzen zu müssen.
Ich mach das jetzt schon so ungefähr 15 Jahre so. Man hat so auch nicht das IMAP-Speicherplatzproblem beim Provider.
Ob dann für so eine Anwendung ein Raspi genügt, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei mir läuft das auf nem Atom D525 zusammen mit ein paar anderen praktischen Anwendungen.


----------

